# Ruler



## KFIDO (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi all, 

I'm not sure this is the right place to ask so forgive me if not. I'm looking for a particular ruler I screenshot from a video. It appears to be 18" steel with measuring holes. I'll attach a pic, a little blurry but the best I could do.
Thank you!
K


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

to help with the photo a little.









.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

looks suspicious....
https://www.geionline.com/rulers/business-form-rulers/1090a-16/


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

How do you plan to use this ruler? Will it be used for woodworking?

If you need rulers for precision marking, would rules with narrow slots be better than circular holes for your needs? Have you seen rulers like the ones from Incra?
https://incra.com/measuring_marking.html
https://incra.com/measuring_marking-marking_rules.html


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

That is a forms design ruler. That row of small holes near one edge aligns with the holes in pin feed continuous form computer paper. I got mine about 30 years ago, is 16 inches long and made by Moore Business Forms. It’s hanging in my shop and I use it somewhat frequently to draw lines when roughing out a plan and as a quick check on panel glue ups to make sure they are not bowed. Come to think about it, I rarely use it for measuring. So.... I just checked one of the 1 inch markings with my Starrett calipers and the ruler’s marking was exactly 1 inch! That makes sense as everything on preprinted forms must be perfectly aligned for the variable data (like name, address, dates, etc.) to be programmed and printed within the designated locations on the forms. Of course this was before the large commercial color lazer printers now used that prints the static and variable data in a single pass on plain letter paper.


----------



## KFIDO (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks everyone! I had no idea what it was called and ended up googling ruler with holes. The one from GEI looks like the winner. Yes, I do plan to use it for woodworking but also for other crafts. Once again thank you! Although I don' t post here very often, I do read through the posts frequently and you guys are a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## Matison (Oct 2, 2020)

Is this what you’re looking for?


----------



## Matison (Oct 2, 2020)

Pic of ruler below:


----------



## KFIDO (Nov 12, 2018)

Matison, That is exactly what I'm looking for. 18"?


----------



## Matison (Oct 2, 2020)

This one is only 16”.


----------

